# [samba] Files created on Windows not visible on FreeBSD



## G4 (May 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have a samba 4.1.18 server running on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE, with the following config:


```
[global]
unix extensions = no
nt acl support  = no
inherit acls  = no
map acl inherit = yes

vfs objects  = zfsacl
nfs4:mode  = special
nfs4:acedup  = merge
nfs4:chown  = yes

[stuff]
path = /stuff
valid users = user
public = no
writable = yes
printable = no
create mask = 0770
directory mask = 0770
```

I have the share mounted on both Windows 7 and FreeBSD, and have authenticated with the user "user".

The problem: some files written to the share from Windows are invisible in FreeBSD.

I've looked on the samba server, locally, and the visible and invisible files have the exact same permissions.

Does anyone have any clue what's going on?

EDIT: I just noticed, files created on BSD are also invisible on BSD, as in:

`# mkdir test
# ls
#
# mkdir test
mkdir: test: File exists`

EDIT2: I can actually cd into the directory (assuming I know it's name), but it's not being listed...


Thanks.


----------



## diizzy (Jun 1, 2015)

Most likely this
https://reviews.freebsd.org/D2410
//Danen


----------



## G4 (Aug 15, 2015)

After upgrading the client to 10.2-RELEASE, whatever was broken got fixed.

However, files containing non-ASCII characters are simply not listed at all when using FreeBSD to connect to the Samba server (as before, connecting with Windows shows everything, as well as logging in to the server itself), neither in the terminal nor in any GUI-based filemanager.

The locale on the client is set to UTF-8.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------

